# Got Two degus and want a kitten



## thesoph (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am new to the forum and i really need some advice.i have two 4 month old degus which are both female.One is confident and likes being handled whereas the other is shy and doesnt want to be held. The BIG question is....would the degus be ok if i get a kitten? the degus have a very secure cage in their own room but i dont want a kitten to scare them.Do you think they would get used to a kitten being in the house? If anybody has successfully had degus and kittens living in the same house then i would love to hear any advice or stories.

Thanks for reading
Soph


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,
Welcome to pf; I've always wanted degus- in fact before I adopte my two current rats I had been lookin for a degu breeder.
I've also never had a cat, so can't really help oh out with a like for like experience... But here is a picture of one of my rats after a month here, and one of my yorkies curled up in the beckground... (Yorkies were developed as ratters!)
Reid (the rat) doesn't look particularly bothered does he!?


----------



## thesoph (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. It seems your rat is not bothered one bit by your yorkie. I think rats might be a bit more confident than degus though, i am not sure but mine are quite jumpy. Here is a picture of my degu sneaking in to her food supply 
I have attached it but as i am new i am not sure whether it will show up on my message or not


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

love the cute photo 

my girls aren't the least bit afraid of my cat, although go on the defensive if my dogs come upstairs (which their not allowed to any ways). initially they were nervous and would alarm call and scatter, so it took a bit of time (1-2 weeks) for them to become habituated to the cats presence. My rats however are terrified of both cats and dogs .
I would say it shouldn't be a problem, just watch out for things such as excessive alarm call, hiding and the inability to relax, as these will mean your degus are stressed. if these signs continue for more then 2 weeks you may need to look at keeping cat and degus separate.


----------



## Kelly2608 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello! 

I have 2 degus and I also have 2 kittens(11months old). We got the degus in February and the cats in may. They are fine together, the don't even pay the degus any attention! I wouldn't let them out around the cats though and as a precaution we shut the cats out of the room the degus are in at night and if we are out. The degus try to get the cats attention by flicking sawdust at them but they just ignore them! The cats are probably more scared than the degus! 

Kelly


----------

